# 2001 LE Pathfinder with Bose Stereo ?'s



## dgrace4cards (Aug 24, 2005)

Has anyone that has this setup put an aftermarket cd deck in along with an interface kit to connect the aftermarket deck to the existing Bose SPeaker/Amp setup? If so, did you lose any quality/power in the sound?

Thanks

Danny


----------



## PyRoMnAc (Sep 6, 2005)

I'm curious about the same thing but also what about the steering wheel controls? Is there any way to keep those?


----------



## Xeno (Oct 5, 2005)

Control adapter:

http://www.crutchfield.com/S-1aUYiQIpblx/cgi-bin/ProdView.asp?g=118900&I=127SWIX

Amp Adapter:

http://www.crutchfield.com/S-1aUYiQIpblx/cgi-bin/ProdView.asp?g=751&I=142C4NN03

Ant adapter:

http://www.crutchfield.com/S-1aUYiQIpblx/cgi-bin/ProdView.asp?g=119400&I=12040NI20

Rest of the wiring adapter:

http://www.crutchfield.com/S-1aUYiQIpblx/cgi-bin/ProdView.asp?g=103000&I=120707550


If you order more than $200 you get $20 off with my referal code

p95qh-f7qeh-f69a0

Plus I get $20 bucks worth of credit! You enter it in the final stages of ordering. I f it dont apply do online chat with them and they will promptly adjust your order price!

X


----------



## architectdave (Aug 29, 2005)

Xeno said:


> Control adapter:
> 
> http://www.crutchfield.com/S-1aUYiQIpblx/cgi-bin/ProdView.asp?g=118900&I=127SWIX
> 
> ...



Holy crap xeno....you have your sh_t together. Im impressed. :cheers:


----------



## scotts03le (Jan 29, 2004)

*I just did it*

and it sounds awesome! at first the stereo shop was goingto use a different
adapter than the scosche, but they used it and it sounds great! I will post pics of the install tonight when I get home.


----------



## PyRoMnAc (Sep 6, 2005)

I agree, impressive with those links but one last question, can i use the steering control with any deck? because I have a clarion 7inch flip out tv that I am about to install.


----------



## dgrace4cards (Aug 24, 2005)

*Thanks guys*



PyRoMnAc said:


> I agree, impressive with those links but one last question, can i use the steering control with any deck? because I have a clarion 7inch flip out tv that I am about to install.


Thanks guys for the input, I am going with the interface setup and a Kenwood MP628 radio. Hopefully it sounds great!


----------



## typej (Oct 16, 2005)

*Need Help installing!!*

My BOSE CD changer has failed and I decided give it a try and install aftermarket mp3 player after reading this post. But I can't get it to work!!!

This is my first time installing it myself. I got: Control adapter and Amp Adapter 
and Ant adapter along with Pioneer DEH-P4700MP and I spent about last 4 hours trying to install it.

My problem is that head unit powers up fine but there is no sound coming from any of the speakers regardless of volumn level. I tried adjusting the gain on Amp Adapter but that didnt' make any difference. 

Can anyone know what could be the possible problem? I am sure it is grounded correctly and all the wires from Amp Adapter are connected to correct speakers. Only wires that I am not using from Amp Adapter are black (ground, no need to use it since I am connecting ground cable from head unit directly to the metal body), blue, blue/white and black/white cables. 

Please help this audio novice !!!

THanks


----------



## Xeno (Oct 5, 2005)

Did you adjust the balance & Left/Right... Best way to find out is to remove (lets say Frount Left) speaker wire (connection between stereo and speaker wires) and connect directly to some old speakers that you have lying around.

Then check after amp also.

Also check make sure you have the speak polarity right and it is the correct ohm  speakers.

Other things:

Mute button.
Bypass amp and test it.
Input drive level for the amp.


----------



## MrGame (Jun 8, 2005)

dgrace4cards said:


> Has anyone that has this setup put an aftermarket cd deck in along with an interface kit to connect the aftermarket deck to the existing Bose SPeaker/Amp setup? If so, did you lose any quality/power in the sound?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Danny


I did it exactly like that and it sounds noticeably better, but it would be much better with a new external amp and speakers


----------



## typej (Oct 16, 2005)

Ok I figured it out. I didn't connect remote amp turn on wire (blue/white) to the head unit (duh). so BOSE Amp wasn't turned on so no sounds from speakers.

I must say I am way happier with new head unit than BOSE 6 CD-changer set up. You can adjust the gain on the Amp adapter so that you can configure how loud speaker will sound. It seems like the sounds are no longer dull as before and there are several equalizer settings in the headunit that can bring different qualities to the sound (My headunit has LOUD setting that can shake the grounds :thumbup: ). 

I also connected the steering wheel control. The steering wheel control adapter basically learns the commands from wireless remote that came with aftermarket headunit. My remote didn't have the mode change button and instead have two separate buttons for radio and CD. So I just programmed the mode button on the steering wheel to be a mute button. And you can program it as many times and as many ways you want. But there is a slight delay when I press the steering wheel button now. Well better than not having it at all! I am so used to the steering wheel control, I habitually search for it when I drive other vehicles, lol.


----------



## djfreex (Sep 30, 2005)

*Picture Guide*

Is there a guide anywhere how to do this with pictures?

Do I need to solder anything?


----------



## Rowboat Pathy (Feb 1, 2003)

*Scosche OEM Amplifier Integration Kit for the Pathfinder*

I recently decided to join other enlightened Pathfinder owners to junk the Clarion-based BOSE head unit. I know that a lot of people have strongly recommended replacing the whole system, but I decided to simply replace the stock head unit. 

I will be installing a Scosche OEM Amplifier Integration kit from Crutchfield, but I am not sure how to properly adjust the gain knobs. Does anyone have any recommendations as to how much these gain adjustment knobs be turned?

Any help would be greatly appreciated! I can't wait to turn the skipping Bose unit into a lump of coal in a few days.  




typej said:


> Ok I figured it out. I didn't connect remote amp turn on wire (blue/white) to the head unit (duh). so BOSE Amp wasn't turned on so no sounds from speakers.
> 
> I must say I am way happier with new head unit than BOSE 6 CD-changer set up. You can adjust the gain on the Amp adapter so that you can configure how loud speaker will sound. It seems like the sounds are no longer dull as before and there are several equalizer settings in the headunit that can bring different qualities to the sound (My headunit has LOUD setting that can shake the grounds :thumbup: ).
> 
> I also connected the steering wheel control. The steering wheel control adapter basically learns the commands from wireless remote that came with aftermarket headunit. My remote didn't have the mode change button and instead have two separate buttons for radio and CD. So I just programmed the mode button on the steering wheel to be a mute button. And you can program it as many times and as many ways you want. But there is a slight delay when I press the steering wheel button now. Well better than not having it at all! I am so used to the steering wheel control, I habitually search for it when I drive other vehicles, lol.


----------



## Rowboat Pathy (Feb 1, 2003)

Just as an update and for future reference in this forum, I installed my new Kenwood receiver (DPX-MP4070) in my 2002 PF over the weekend. The install went well, but I'm still making sound adjustment tweaks here and there. The Kenwood iPod integration kit is just spectacular.

It's interesting how the stuff that I thought would be hardest turned out to be a piece of cake and the seemingly easy ones actually became pains in the neck. The center airvents (with the digital clock) and the screws that hold the L and R mounting brackets to the stock radio prove hardest to remove. At least in my case. Other than that, everything went smoothly.

As for the Scosche Bose amplifier integration kit, I was able to set the gain adjustment knobs to max w/o sound distortion.



Rowboat Pathy said:


> I recently decided to join other enlightened Pathfinder owners to junk the Clarion-based BOSE head unit. I know that a lot of people have strongly recommended replacing the whole system, but I decided to simply replace the stock head unit.
> 
> I will be installing a Scosche OEM Amplifier Integration kit from Crutchfield, but I am not sure how to properly adjust the gain knobs. Does anyone have any recommendations as to how much these gain adjustment knobs be turned?
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated! I can't wait to turn the skipping Bose unit into a lump of coal in a few days.


----------



## grail73 (Dec 15, 2005)

Rowboat...any tips on removing those vents? I am about to try and remove the unit from my daughter's 2002. I am thinking about sending it to Clarion for repair ( my aftermarket extended warranty covers the cd player and radio IF it was mfg installed AND only covers it for repair.)


----------



## Rowboat Pathy (Feb 1, 2003)

grail73 said:


> Rowboat...any tips on removing those vents? I am about to try and remove the unit from my daughter's 2002. I am thinking about sending it to Clarion for repair ( my aftermarket extended warranty covers the cd player and radio IF it was mfg installed AND only covers it for repair.)


grail73, Crutchfield recommends using a pry tool to get the vent panel out. I was able to get mine out by wrapping a screwdriver with a shop rag. It's usually easier to start at a corner. If you can, you also might want to pad the dash as you try to pry the vent out. This makes sure that you don't leave a screwdriver shaft impression on the surrounding dash. As long as you can fit your fingers between the dash surround and panel, just use "gentle force" (I know, an oxymoron) to slowly pry the panel out. As you lift, scoot your fingers around the panel until it comes off.

Again, that's how I managed to get mine out. Somebody else in this forum may have an even better (and more effective) way of getting it out. I hope this helps though. Good luck!


----------



## PyRoMnAc (Sep 6, 2005)

This is slightly off topic but I was curious to see everyones opinion on this. I wanted to know whether you guys think it would be easier to swap the stock bose amp for an aftermarket one if I want to eventually upgrade all the speakers or if it might sound better with an aftermarket amp?


----------



## typej (Oct 16, 2005)

PyRoMnAc said:


> This is slightly off topic but I was curious to see everyones opinion on this. I wanted to know whether you guys think it would be easier to swap the stock bose amp for an aftermarket one if I want to eventually upgrade all the speakers or if it might sound better with an aftermarket amp?


I am not an expert at car audio thing but I don't think you can just swap out the amp and keep the bose speakers. I think bose speakers have ridiculously low resistance rating (1 ohm ?) and requires more power to drive them than regular speakers (4 ohms?). I might be wrong and feel free to prove me wrong


----------



## thrbek (Oct 27, 2005)

typej said:


> I am not an expert at car audio thing but I don't think you can just swap out the amp and keep the bose speakers. I think bose speakers have ridiculously low resistance rating (1 ohm ?) and requires more power to drive them than regular speakers (4 ohms?). I might be wrong and feel free to prove me wrong



The lower the "OHM" of a speaker, the MORE resistance it causes. Lower OHM speakers draw MORE power from an amplifier and threaten to overload an amp if the amp is not designed to run at that level of resistance. (ohms)

Most car speakers are 4 Ohms. Two (2) Ohms would draw twice the power and put twice the "load" on an amplifier. I've never heard of a 1 ohm speaker before...could be wrong..but would be surprised if such a thing existed. For that matter, I'd be surprised if 2ohm speakers existed.


----------



## typej (Oct 16, 2005)

thrbek said:


> The lower the "OHM" of a speaker, the MORE resistance it causes. Lower OHM speakers draw MORE power from an amplifier and threaten to overload an amp if the amp is not designed to run at that level of resistance. (ohms)
> 
> Most car speakers are 4 Ohms. Two (2) Ohms would draw twice the power and put twice the "load" on an amplifier. I've never heard of a 1 ohm speaker before...could be wrong..but would be surprised if such a thing existed. For that matter, I'd be surprised if 2ohm speakers existed.



Better be ready for this! Miata Bose speakers have ... gulp ... 0.5 ohm! Yes, that's right! Not even an integer!

Linky:
http://empegbbs.com/ubbthreads/show...e=1&Main=211832&Words=+V99&topic=&Search=true

I have been repeatedly told that nissan's bose speakers have 1~2ohms.. so with aftermarket amps and factory bose speakers... you won't hear much since it cannot power such speakers with small impedance.


----------



## PyRoMnAc (Sep 6, 2005)

I have a question about the antenna adapter, I accidentally got shipped the diversity adapter part #40 NI21 instead of #40 NI20 which is the one listed in the previous crutchfield links. The difference in this part is that it doesnt have the male connection at the bottom, does anyone know if this part will work for me?


----------



## Rowboat Pathy (Feb 1, 2003)

PyRoMnAc said:


> I have a question about the antenna adapter, I accidentally got shipped the diversity adapter part #40 NI21 instead of #40 NI20 which is the one listed in the previous crutchfield links. The difference in this part is that it doesnt have the male connection at the bottom, does anyone know if this part will work for me?


I'm not sure whether this will help, but I can tell you that the adapter that I got from Crutchfield actually is sort of a "Y" type wire. There are two females (different harnesses) and then a male on the other end. At least for my Bose headunit as well as my new Kenwood, both require a male connection. I only used one female to interface with the vehicle wiring.


----------

